# Going to Pull The Trigger On A 2018 Cruze Sedan Manual



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Good call. I think you'll enjoy the car, I'm really enjoying mine, the manual shifts really nice, and the leather is well done. Give the seats a little time, and you'll have to lower or turn them off, they do eventually get quite hot. You will also not have that failure prone VW HPFP, and stupid mis-fuel guard in the filler neck that makes it impossible to use a truck pump to fill the car. VW wanted to blame its customers and mis-fueling for the massive HPFP failures, the NHTSA found in it's investigation that VW "mis-stated" it's misfuel percentage by a factor of TEN, and that many cars had failures even with no mis-fuel. VW really screwed up on that pump, and the emissions cheat.. makes me wonder what else in that culture.. The 2012 Jetta I had did have a really weird recall to install a "noise-maker" that would make it obvious for suspension damage in the case of some collision.. in all the cars I have had, it was the weirdest recall I've ever seen.. just strange. makes me wonder what the real issue actually was in that case... now it's no longer my problem.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

GotDiesel? said:


> Well after lots of research and chatting with a few members here, I've decided to pull the trigger on a 2018 Gen 2 Diesel Manual with leather . I did have my eye on a 2015 jetta SEL Manual (very hard to find a VW TDI in a Manual !!) and seeing how Stealerships still want a pretty penny for any VW TDI and on top of that , the performance on the Auto DSG TDI just sucks ! after the fix and the only way to fix it is to do a re-tune by a tuner . So after doing the math , what an extended warranty and 19k + for a Jetta TDI , I feel its just better to get a new Cruze TDI over the VW . On top of that , the Manual Diesel Cruze gets way better MPG'S even on a bad day . I want to thank a few members here for answering my questions and giving me great feed back on this car vs the VW TDI . This Cruze is a really good build even though it does not have all the refinement that the VW TDI has (Really!!! hot heated seats !!!) and a lighting package UGG! yet over all I can live with out a few things to gain the exceptional mpg's .


If you really wanted a VW. You could give Strong VW a call. Strong Volkswagen | Volkswagen Dealership in Salt Lake City UT. Salt Lake City, Ut. They've been advertising like crazy of blowout prices on 17's and brand new 18's. $13,999 with lifetime warranty. There's another dealer in Draper, Ut. Other end of the valley. CAn't think of teh name right off hand so you'll have to google it. 

There are Semi companies that will haul it to your house for $600 i beleive is what i paid to have a motorcycle transported from Miami, FL to Salt Lake City. Just don't be expecting express delivery. It could take 4 - 6 weeks. Nobody is going to haul straight shot across country for $600. They're going to pick up and deliver other loads on the way to you. My motorcycle took 3 weeks but it was summertime and motorcycles are all they haul. The company i contracted with.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> If you really wanted a VW. You could give Strong VW a call. Strong Volkswagen | Volkswagen Dealership in Salt Lake City UT. Salt Lake City, Ut. They've been advertising like crazy of blowout prices on 17's and brand new 18's. $13,999 with lifetime warranty. There's another dealer in Draper, Ut. Other end of the valley. CAn't think of teh name right off hand so you'll have to google it.
> 
> There are Semi companies that will haul it to your house for $600 i beleive is what i paid to have a motorcycle transported from Miami, FL to Salt Lake City. Just don't be expecting express delivery. It could take 4 - 6 weeks. Nobody is going to haul straight shot across country for $600. They're going to pick up and deliver other loads on the way to you. My motorcycle took 3 weeks but it was summertime and motorcycles are all they haul. The company i contracted with.


He wants a Diesel, there are no '17 or '18 MY VW Diesel cars available. Last were the 15's and they want way too much for them due to limited supply and some diehard VW fans that still want a TDI and will pay too much for them.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yesssss!

What color?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> He wants a Diesel, there are no '17 or '18 MY VW Diesel cars available. Last were the 15's and they want way too much for them due to limited supply and some diehard VW fans that still want a TDI and will pay too much for them.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Just read the article on usatoday. Didn't know that was end of the line for u.s. models. Wonder if it be possible to have one shipped from over seas. LIke a military guy bought one and was coming home. Would he have to sell it over there? FOR INSTANCE.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> Just read the article on usatoday. Didn't know that was end of the line for u.s. models. Wonder if it be possible to have one shipped from over seas. LIke a military guy bought one and was coming home. Would he have to sell it over there? FOR INSTANCE.


Any imported car has to meet US specifications for the model year in which it was produced to be road legal in the US. Many years back my Dad brought back a 1967 Jaguar 340 from the UK, it had to have PCV emmisions, and a laminated windshield to be legal in the US. We also had a neat V8 Rover, that was I think a 1986 model. It would have had to have all kinds of modifications, even side impact door beams, Catalyst, etc. Just not practical to do. So.. fast forward to today, no post 2015 VW has been US certified, so I'm pretty sure that means no, to you would not be able to do it, and if one wanted to make it legal it would be cost prohibitive, if even possible.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies .. I'm looking at a gray one or a kentic blue one ... Very limited selection in a 500 mile search from 66219 . I want leather seats and a manual , talk about a unicorn .....Geez one would think it would not be so hard to find one the way I want one built .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Also the injection system and injection pump is way more robust vs the VW TDI not to mention , this has a chain vs a belt . I hope it's a strong chain and not a weak link in the motor as it seems to be very well built .. No to mention the 60,000 miles to fully break this motor in ...Diesels do take a long time to fully break in . I know what the na sayers will say ,also .. from the engine diagrams and schematics, this car does have some really good cold weather features to keep the fuel warm and heat it up fast ... Now remember, Diesel fuel gels like gello @ 32 degrees , I never have had ANY of my diesels get gel fuel as I treat every tank in both summer and winter ... I keep seeing people tall about fuel filter heater and lets plug the car in .... what about the fuel in the tank !!!! if it's not treated with some kind of anti gel , and the fuel tank is not being heated , you will have a gelling problem and that's that ! . Please treat your fuel , buy something like Diesel Kleen (White Bottle) for winter and the Grey bottle for summer .. this is not snake oild the product works well and all the testing and injectors I've pulled vs the ones not using and additives ..and any one that's owned a vw TDI knows this all to well . Find top tear fuel and a place that flips inventory quickly will insure for the most part that you're getting clean diesel that's been treated . Don't count on your fuel station to take care of your diesel fuel alone , add a few ounces like 5 to every tank . Peace of mind is well worth the alternative .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Also one more thing , please don't get me stated on the whole oil thing ... I will run good euro oil or Amsoil ..


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

GotDiesel? said:


> Thanks for the replies .. I'm looking at a gray one or a kentic blue one ... Very limited selection in a 500 mile search from 66219 . I want leather seats and a manual , talk about a unicorn .....Geez one would think it would not be so hard to find one the way I want one built .


I have the Kinetic Blue with Leather, manual, so GM did make at least one with that combination! The Kinetic Blue is a $395 premium color.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I love my kinetic blue. A shade darker would have been nicer.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> Any imported car has to meet US specifications for the model year in which it was produced to be road legal in the US. Many years back my Dad brought back a 1967 Jaguar 340 from the UK, it had to have PCV emmisions, and a laminated windshield to be legal in the US. We also had a neat V8 Rover, that was I think a 1986 model. It would have had to have all kinds of modifications, even side impact door beams, Catalyst, etc. Just not practical to do. So.. fast forward to today, no post 2015 VW has been US certified, so I'm pretty sure that means no, to you would not be able to do it, and if one wanted to make it legal it would be cost prohibitive, if even possible.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I think i remember my dad saying something about having to add a convertor to the mercury bobcat wagon he bought in germany. Now that you say that. That would have been in 78.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree, a shade darker would have been nice ... still its not bad ..


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> I have the Kinetic Blue with Leather, manual, so GM did make at least one with that combination! The Kinetic Blue is a $395 premium color.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I have a 6 speed manual diesel with the gray leather on order in Kinetic Blue. 

I always liked the TDI but frankly, I want to support GM for being willing to press ahead with Diesel's in the US.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

JohnARM said:


> I have a 6 speed manual diesel with the gray leather on order in Kinetic Blue.
> 
> I always liked the TDI but frankly, I want to support GM for being willing to press ahead with Diesel's in the US.


My wife's car has the grey leather, it's really nice, and you don't find cars that way in inventory, seems that black is the popular color. The manual shifts very nice, I think you'll like the car.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

GotDiesel? said:


> I agree, a shade darker would have been nice ... still its not bad ..


Well, my Gen 1 (2015) is the dark metallic blue, when clean, it looks real nice.. then 5 minutes later it's dirty. The darker colors do show dirt way too well. The Kinetic Blue is light enough that doesn't seem to be an issue.. there is always some give and take.


----------

